# Anyone heard of Taro guitars?



## NikBennett13 (Jan 29, 2017)

I picked up a 2nd hand acoustic made by Taro and I've searched online for any information and came up with nothing. I believe the model number is X-200 but it's very faded. Was wondering if anyone can tell me about it.


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

NikBennett13 said:


> I picked up a 2nd hand acoustic made by Taro and I've searched online for any information and came up with nothing. I believe the model number is X-200 but it's very faded. Was wondering if anyone can tell me about it.


Old thread below;

Taro Guitars

Some other info;

Tora guitar info

Enjoy!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Definitely MIJ--from the 70's--maybe earlier--
There electric, acoustic & classical guitars branded Taro

Can you post a picture?
the links above have some info--including pictures.
(one is mine--the other site is not mine)


----------

